# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/20/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Tough bite today, many areas that produced this week were teaming with small undersized trout. 
We could catch one keeper to ever 5/6 smalls. 

Under the moons conditions that tell me the females have spawned in the last couple days. It will take another couple days to see the bigger fish return to a normal feeding pattern.

Our top baits today were DSL’s magic grass, watermelon, and pearl/chartruese in crotch to knee deep water.


----------

